# cars for 3 kids



## annekh23 (Nov 1, 2008)

Due to small kids and strict car seat laws in our state, we're going to have 3 kids in car seats (and I do mean car seats, not just boosters), despite the fact the older two will be 6 and 4 when this baby arrives, so we really have to get a new car (the gap in the middle is currently about 12 inches, even with some of the narrowest seats on the market).

I've been researching vehicles and have a few ideas, but I could use some personal recommendations. Our budget is on the small side, so we're probably looking at something no newer than 2005, so however nice the current model is, it doesn't really help us! I want to have LATCH for the seats, which means 2003 onwards, but some older cars do have it.

I think we are planning on getting a minivan or SUV which has a third row as I don't think putting the oldest two next to each other is going to work and I don't want to reach in and put the baby in the middle each time.

Any suggestions?


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

I can fit 2 kids in forward facing convertable seats (Radian 80s) and an infant in a rear facing safeseat...and these are all in the back seat of a Dodge Neon...so if I can fit 3 kids in a tiny clowncar like a neon, I think you can fit 3 kids in almost anything. It's a cheap car (although you'd have to buy used...they don't make them anymore).

The more important thing, I think, is the carseats--some carseats are better than others at fitting in small cars.


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

We are currently looking at used Kia Sedona's-- a minivan-- because 1.) it will fit three carseats (an issue for us, too,) 2.) the recent models (within the last several years) are very highly rated with 5-star crash test safety ratings and 3.) because Kia is not as popular as brands like Toyota and Ford, the used Sedonas are extremely affordable (like $2500 to $4000 for a recent model).









The downside is, having to pay all the money for gas for a minivan . . . but for us, we need the space, and we have a small budget to spend on this vehicle, so that narrows our options.


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllyRae* 
I can fit 2 kids in forward facing convertable seats (Radian 80s) and an infant in a rear facing safeseat...and these are all in the back seat of a Dodge Neon...so if I can fit 3 kids in a tiny clowncar like a neon, I think you can fit 3 kids in almost anything. It's a cheap car (although you'd have to buy used...they don't make them anymore).

The more important thing, I think, is the carseats--some carseats are better than others at fitting in small cars.

If we had a third carseat squeezed between our two current carseats, we would have (at least) two problems: one, no one would be able to reach the buckle to DS1s child carseat, it would be covered by or hopelessly stuck between his and the other carseat-- and two, I would put the baby in the middle for safety reasons, and reaching over the other carseat to put a baby in would really kill my back.

We've squoze (is that a word?







) three carseats in there before and I do not feel that it is safe. Certainly not practical. And our current sedan is mid-sized, not compact, so I'm not sure that you CAN fit three carseats in "anything".


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

We have a 2004 Ford Taurus, which fits 3 carseats perfectly.


----------



## annekh23 (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllyRae* 
I can fit 2 kids in forward facing convertable seats (Radian 80s) and an infant in a rear facing safeseat...and these are all in the back seat of a Dodge Neon...so if I can fit 3 kids in a tiny clowncar like a neon, I think you can fit 3 kids in almost anything. It's a cheap car (although you'd have to buy used...they don't make them anymore).

The more important thing, I think, is the carseats--some carseats are better than others at fitting in small cars.

We already have one Radian, but even if both forward facing ones were Radians, there is still no way a 3rd car seat would fit in our car (Kia Rio). This is due to the shaping of the rear seats and a lot of newer cars are like this, unfortunately. We've hired a fair few and I honestly can't recall one that would definitely have fit three car seats, we haven't had a Dodge, but I think I read somewhere today that Dodges generally do have completely flat rear seats, which seems to be the key.

Also, do you have the baby in the middle? I really don't want to do that, I'd kill my back!

Given we are going to have to buy a new car (and this is a dead cert, as I said, we already have one radian and there is still a few extra inches needed), I want to get one that will last us more than a year or so. I reckon this baby is going to be in a forward facing car seat before DS is into a booster, as he is a scrawny little thing and just seems to get skinnier as time passes. The narrowest booster seems to be the same width as a radian anyway, so unless you have a built in booster for the middle seat it doesn't seem to help.


----------



## annekh23 (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LionTigerBear* 
We are currently looking at used Kia Sedona's-- a minivan-- because 1.) it will fit three carseats (an issue for us, too,) 2.) the recent models (within the last several years) are very highly rated with 5-star crash test safety ratings and 3.) because Kia is not as popular as brands like Toyota and Ford, the used Sedonas are extremely affordable (like $2500 to $4000 for a recent model).









The downside is, having to pay all the money for gas for a minivan . . . but for us, we need the space, and we have a small budget to spend on this vehicle, so that narrows our options.

We've also been considering a Kia Sedona, those prices you quote don't seem to be quite what they are in our area, a 2005 model seems to be around $10,000. I've been going off Kia a bit though as our current car is a Kia and it was fine until we got it serviced at the local Kia garage, they did some kind of computer update and now it doesn't start so easily and the engine warning light has come on!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm going to move your thread over to Family Safety.


----------



## annekh23 (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amylcd* 
We have a 2004 Ford Taurus, which fits 3 carseats perfectly.

Which car seats? and in what order? We'd want to put the oldest child in the middle, as he can buckle his own seat, but we've also noticed that rear facing seats can impact on the ability to put the front seats back.


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annekh23* 
We've also been considering a Kia Sedona, those prices you quote don't seem to be quite what they are in our area, a 2005 model seems to be around $10,000. I've been going off Kia a bit though as our current car is a Kia and it was fine until we got it serviced at the local Kia garage, they did some kind of computer update and now it doesn't start so easily and the engine warning light has come on!

Yeah, Kias in general are not known for their reliability-- they used to be pretty bad in fact, which is why they are still affordable-- the brand has been on the upswing as far as quality goes. But the Kia Sedona is highly rated for reliability, which is good.

The price difference is weird. Are you looking at dealerships? They mark used cars WAY up and most places will rip you off. The markup on used cars is unbelievable-- they make way more money on the used cars than they do on the new. I was looking at prices on craigslist. We've had good luck buying cars this way.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LionTigerBear* 
...so I'm not sure that you CAN fit three carseats in "anything".

There are SEVERAL small cars that can fit three car seats in a row. It is perfectly safe as long as they each have independent installs and do not rely on each other for tightness.

OP, if you do want to try three in your car you can always go to BRU and play around with several combos. They'll let you take seats to your car to try them out. Keep in mind that buying new seats is a lot cheaper than buying a new car.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Around here you can find '04 Sienna's for around 15k. Less for older years. Awesome crash ratings and very reliable.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alysmommy2004* 
There are SEVERAL small cars that can fit three car seats in a row. It is perfectly safe as long as they each have independent installs and do not rely on each other for tightness.

OP, if you do want to try three in your car you can always go to BRU and play around with several combos. They'll let you take seats to your car to try them out. Keep in mind that buying new seats is a lot cheaper than buying a new car.

You cannot fit 3 across in the back of an Outback, fyi.


----------



## galincognito (Nov 23, 2007)

i recommend going to the store and playing around with options. i know that we can fit two radians (ff)and a britax roundabout (rf) in the backseat of a honda crv. maybe that's an option for you? honda's seem to be quite reliable however they are a bit more than kias as they tend to hold their value more.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annekh23* 
Also, do you have the baby in the middle? I really don't want to do that, I'd kill my back!


Nope, we put the least protected child in the most protected spot--so, our 2 year old is in the middle--the baby is rear facing and DS is 5, so technically, the forward facing 2 year old is the least protected child.

Ironically enough, she's also the only one who can partially buckle herself--for some reason, DS can't, and she can. So it makes it handy.







:

I'd love to get a minivan, but with this economy, it won't happen any time soon...so we have to do it this way, even though I feel like a sardine in the car.







:


----------



## 77589 (Mar 7, 2007)

I love my caravan, we currently have DD1 in the back and DD2 in one of the middle stand alone seats. We removed the other stand alone seat so I simply crawl into the back and shut the door in cold weather while I buckle them in. When the new babe gets here DD2 will move to the back and the babe will go into the stand alone. I don't know what I will do when this van dies, we are constantly moving stuff for either us or everyone else we know, the loads require us to have a large vehicle so a van makes the most sense for us. I will say if latch is important to you go with a better car seat. I love the latch on our britaxes, but the latch on my mother's and MIL's carseats are aggrivating. It makes it pointless to go out of the way to buy a car w/ latch if you can hardly get the things buckled.


----------



## asianyoushi (Dec 7, 2007)

we have a dodge caravan, we had to get it because a dodge caliber could not fit three carseats in the back. we tried so many ways --dd then baby then ds, dd,ds,baby. seems like we were short 3 inches to accommodate the seats..

now we have dd and ds in the third row and baby in one of the middle seats. and the other seat is folded into store and go so we can get in and buckle the older kids


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

We have a kia rondo - very similiar to the sedona but shorter, it's like a mini-minivan. LOL ...they call it an "suv-sedan". Whatever. Good crash test ratings, we've had it going on 2 yrs now with no problems, typical maintenance, took it in for 1 recall (something w/ the ABS), nothing has broken down yet though. We've had three across in it - RF radian, FF Marathon, and FF something else (friend's seat, I didn't recognize it or pay much attention really, something short though! Seriously, had to be at least a foot shorter then the other two!). It has an optional 3rd seat, we don't have that (w/ one kid, no need for it, lol), and is very roomy inside. Without the third seat, tons of room for stuff..... we went camping w/ it, with our tent, bag, sleeping bags,cooler, pack n play, and umbrella stroller, still extra room behind the seat.







And nearly any seat can rearface behind the passenger seat and you can still use it. (w/ the radian at 45 degree angle, I can use the passenger seat, but tight fit, my knees are in the dash, I'm 5'5"; DH at 6' cannot sit there).
Not the greatest mileage in the world, but I'd guess it's better than a minivan. It's rated at 18mpg but usually get around 24-25 avg.
The downside to it is it has really long seatbelts (the buckle piece that comes out of the seat) so it's hard to do a seatbelt install with most seats (britaxes are fine 'cause they are so high) but even w/ three twists the buckle would be in the middle of the seat on the Radian somewhere (rf'ing)


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
You cannot fit 3 across in the back of an Outback, fyi.

I am aware of that. I didn't say you could do it in all small cars, but it can be done it a lot of them.


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
You cannot fit 3 across in the back of an Outback, fyi.

I had three across my outback sport, which is the smaller wagon.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbhf* 
I had three across my outback sport, which is the smaller wagon.









It really varies by model year and edition.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

We have a honda oddysey (2006, I believe)...we got it just before our youngest(16 months old) was born specifically for the whole 3 carseat thing...of course, we knew we planned on having 2 in 2 years so a bigger car would of been silly since #4 is due in May, we bought a mini-van. My kids were 3 1/2 and 5 when he was born, and still very much still in harnessed carseats (actually, they are almost 5 and 6 now, and still need harnessed carseats, with the 40lb law here, DD will need to be in a harness legally speaking till at least 7 1/2, perhaps 8, years old...which is ok, we'll probably keep her in one longer).


----------



## annekh23 (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *galincognito* 
i recommend going to the store and playing around with options. i know that we can fit two radians (ff)and a britax roundabout (rf) in the backseat of a honda crv. maybe that's an option for you? honda's seem to be quite reliable however they are a bit more than kias as they tend to hold their value more.

I'm expecting that we won't sell this car for a while, so it's value would be pretty low anyway. Thinking long term that means it's not only got to be a car that fits 3 car seats, but 5 years down the line, kids of 11, 9 and 5. I do know people who had reasonable size cars find that there kids suddenly got tall and it started to feel cramped!


----------



## annekh23 (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OceansEve* 
I love my caravan, we currently have DD1 in the back and DD2 in one of the middle stand alone seats. We removed the other stand alone seat so I simply crawl into the back and shut the door in cold weather while I buckle them in. When the new babe gets here DD2 will move to the back and the babe will go into the stand alone. I don't know what I will do when this van dies, we are constantly moving stuff for either us or everyone else we know, the loads require us to have a large vehicle so a van makes the most sense for us. I will say if latch is important to you go with a better car seat. I love the latch on our britaxes, but the latch on my mother's and MIL's carseats are aggrivating. It makes it pointless to go out of the way to buy a car w/ latch if you can hardly get the things buckled.

We have a caravan as a rental at the moment (had to get a bigger car as my sister is visiting). My husband put the younger child who can't buckle herself in in the rear seat, which was a bit silly, but thankfully my sister is climbing in to do it. I hadn't thought about the possiblity of removing a seat, I'm thinking 4yr old and baby in the middle row anyway, but it's going on my list of things to find out about any potential cars.

The reason I want LATCH is not so much for ease of install, but that they do seem to be safer and even if you screw up and do a bad install, the seat is still physically attached to the car and isn't going to move far. They also don't seem to loosen over time, I've seen seats installed with just the belts that you think are fine, then knock into and realise they are really loose!

With LATCH having come in in 2003 (not sure if it was that model year, or a purchase date in that year), it's hard to imagine getting a car older than that, unless we decided we wanted something top of the range, but then top of the range and 6 years old is unlikely to have something that would tempt us from a slightly newer car, with the kind of features we are looking for.


----------



## annekh23 (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alysmommy2004* 
I am aware of that. I didn't say you could do it in all small cars, but it can be done it a lot of them.









But "a lot" makes for a very long short list, I'm also not clear on what you are defining as small. I honestly don't know anyone with three kids who has a sedan and I don't think they are all rich people who'd buy an SUV or minivan anyway! With one thing and another we've hired a fair few cars over the past couple of years and only a couple would have done it, Ford Taurus and a Mazda (can't remember the number though). Neither of which were small cars, still smaller than a minivan a guess, but not much shorter, if at all. A regular SUV probably does better gas mileage and is definitely shorter. Outback from the outside looks like quite a big car, a couple of my friends who either don't have kids, or are past kids at home have them and I've ridden 3 adults in the back no problem - that's not a definite indicator, but it's a clue. So it's useful to know that it isn't likely to be possible, iirc it's available (or all are) AWD and given the amount of snow we've just had I have been trying to think outside of the get a minivan mentality!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annekh23* 

With LATCH having come in in 2003 (not sure if it was that model year, or a purchase date in that year),

Every car made after September 2002 (some before had it, but it became mandatory 9/2002).


----------



## gini1313 (Jul 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annekh23* 
With LATCH having come in in 2003 (not sure if it was that model year, or a purchase date in that year), it's hard to imagine getting a car older than that, unless we decided we wanted something top of the range, but then top of the range and 6 years old is unlikely to have something that would tempt us from a slightly newer car, with the kind of features we are looking for.


I have a 2002 Honda Civic, that I bought in January of 2002, and it has latch in it. Not that it is big enough for you, but there are some cars older than 2003 that do have latch in them.


----------



## annekh23 (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cinder* 
We have a honda oddysey (2006, I believe)...we got it just before our youngest(16 months old) was born specifically for the whole 3 carseat thing...of course, we knew we planned on having 2 in 2 years so a bigger car would of been silly since #4 is due in May, we bought a mini-van. My kids were 3 1/2 and 5 when he was born, and still very much still in harnessed carseats (actually, they are almost 5 and 6 now, and still need harnessed carseats, with the 40lb law here, DD will need to be in a harness legally speaking till at least 7 1/2, perhaps 8, years old...which is ok, we'll probably keep her in one longer).

We'll be sticking at 3, though this 3rd was an oops, so who knows! I think we are heading down the minivan route. We're from the UK, so when family visit, they tend to be here for a while, it's really useful to have a vehicle that we can fit 2 extra adults in, then they can hire a small car (last time it was a Chevvy Avio, so I mean small!) for when they want flexibility, but we don't have to take two cars everywhere!

Interestingly enough that Avio fitted DH in the middle of two toddler car seats when we were involved in a head on collision and my parents had to ferry DH and the kids from Mount St Helens to home whilst I was stuck in the hospital in Vancouver, WA. I think it's having a flat back seat that is the key and it seems that is more a feature of low end and older cars and it's not something that manufacturers yell about when you try and check out the details of a particular car.


----------



## soxthecatrules (Oct 20, 2008)

We have an 02 Montana minivan and its equipped w/latch. Despite minivans having a bad rap I really like mine. We avg 20mpg. Used minivans are fairly inexpensive around here.


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annekh23* 
Outback from the outside looks like quite a big car, a couple of my friends who either don't have kids, or are past kids at home have them and I've ridden 3 adults in the back no problem - that's not a definite indicator, but it's a clue. So it's useful to know that it isn't likely to be possible, iirc it's available (or all are) AWD and given the amount of snow we've just had I have been trying to think outside of the get a minivan mentality!

My dh drives a Subaru Tribecca. It seats 7, so that could be an option if you're interested in a subaru.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annekh23* 
But "a lot" makes for a very long short list, I'm also not clear on what you are defining as small. I honestly don't know anyone with three kids who has a sedan and I don't think they are all rich people who'd buy an SUV or minivan anyway! With one thing and another we've hired a fair few cars over the past couple of years and only a couple would have done it, Ford Taurus and a Mazda (can't remember the number though). Neither of which were small cars, still smaller than a minivan a guess, but not much shorter, if at all. A regular SUV probably does better gas mileage and is definitely shorter. Outback from the outside looks like quite a big car, a couple of my friends who either don't have kids, or are past kids at home have them and I've ridden 3 adults in the back no problem - that's not a definite indicator, but it's a clue. So it's useful to know that it isn't likely to be possible, iirc it's available (or all are) AWD and given the amount of snow we've just had I have been trying to think outside of the get a minivan mentality!


I guess it's all in who you know... I do happen to know quite a few people that have an infant and 2 in convertable seats in a sedan (and we've test run our seating arrangement for 3 weeks from now when Amelia's born--we can in fact get 3 seats safely in the back of a Neon and a Corolla, which are two sedans).

I suspect with the economy the way it is right now, there are more people doing the 3 seats to a sedan thing. While it's certainly not the most comfortable (for the mama that has to buckle the kids all in! The kids themselves are probably fine), I've seen it more and more. With the right seat combination, it's a safe option....just not convenient. However, until the economy flips again (or until the dealerships in our town stop pricing used minivans way ABOVE blue book value), there's no minivan in our future...


----------



## Thandiwe (May 14, 2007)

We recently had to buy a new car for much the same reason. Our car, an '00 Dodge Neon didn't really (safely) fit all three carseats, and it broke down one too many times. The carseats fit, but when you shut the doors, they hit. I wasn't comfortable with that. We bought a Dodge Grand Caravan '06 that was a lease beforehand and got it for $12,500. It's still under warranty and we actually got it for about $3k less than Kelly Blue Book value given the market. I would highly recommend a minivan. I've found with stop/go or in-town driving, the gas mileage stinks (16-19 mpg), but I get 24-26 mpg on the highway. I looooooooove my minivan!!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I swear to goodness we found a way to fit 3 carseats in a mazda protege







:

Luckily it wasn't for very long as we traded it in for a Mazda MPV.

Right now we drive a Nissan Pathfinder and can fit 3 carseats in the 2nd row if necessary but more often than not one or two kiddos ride in the third row.

oh yeah, I drove a 95 Volvo something or other for a little more than a year and it had a huge backseat. 3 car seats honestly fit pretty well in there. Still though, if possible I don't like to have the kids sitting directly next to one another, especially with a rear facing and forward facing combo touching. They poke and prod too much.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annekh23* 
But "a lot" makes for a very long short list, I'm also not clear on what you are defining as small. I honestly don't know anyone with three kids who has a sedan and I don't think they are all rich people who'd buy an SUV or minivan anyway! With one thing and another we've hired a fair few cars over the past couple of years and only a couple would have done it, Ford Taurus and a Mazda (can't remember the number though). Neither of which were small cars, still smaller than a minivan a guess, but not much shorter, if at all. A regular SUV probably does better gas mileage and is definitely shorter. Outback from the outside looks like quite a big car, a couple of my friends who either don't have kids, or are past kids at home have them and I've ridden 3 adults in the back no problem - that's not a definite indicator, but it's a clue. So it's useful to know that it isn't likely to be possible, iirc it's available (or all are) AWD and given the amount of snow we've just had I have been trying to think outside of the get a minivan mentality!

I don't have a list of the actual small cars off the top of my head, but I am on a few other forums and have seen several people fit three car seats into small sedans. And by small, I am talking sub compact to compact. I know someone who has done three Radians in a Toyota Corolla. If you don't want to put three car seats in a sedan, that's fine, I surely wouldn't want to! All I was trying to point out is that it can be done, and many people have done it. For some reason I've gotten a lot of flack on thread for pointing it out.

I'm not sure why the Outback keeps getting brought up... maybe I missed something? I have had several Outbacks as rentals before and fit two big Britax seats comfortably, but you certainly wouldn't be able to squeeze anyone or anything in between the two. Now if it didn't have the funny back seat hump it *might* be possible to get three Radians in it. I know that I've seen two installed in outboard positions and the seat left in the middle had plenty of room for me to sit in it.

As for AWD, I can certainly understand wanting it. One of the reasons I drive an SUV is because we used to live where there was snow. At the time it was that or a wagon and we couldn't find the wagon we wanted. I believe, I am not certain, that the Sienna now has an option for AWD.


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
You cannot fit 3 across in the back of an Outback, fyi.

I do. I drive an '04 Subaru Outback

I have done:
1. backless booster - Parkway - Radian FF (it's tight)
2. backless booster - Roundabout FF - Radian FF (it's roomy)
3. Parkway - BabyTrend FlexLoc - Radian FF (it's OK)
4. Radian FF - Radian RF - Radian FF (it's perfect)
5. Radian FF - Radian RF - Parkway (it's OK)
6. Radian FF - Marathon FF - Radian FF (it's tighter than with the Roundabout but still good)

I have also subsituted an adult in a belt for the backless booster in #1 and #2. #4 or #5 are our plans for when the baby is born in June when DD will be 6.5 years old and DS will be 3.5 years old and both have been approved by a certified tech.

I have learned a tremendous amount from the www.car-seat.org forums. They also have a huge thread with successful 3-across installations.


----------



## lajn (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annekh23* 
I honestly don't know anyone with three kids who has a sedan and I don't think they are all rich people who'd buy an SUV or minivan anyway! With one thing and another we've hired a fair few cars over the past couple of years and only a couple would have done it, Ford Taurus and a Mazda (can't remember the number though).

I do. I have 3 across in my '01 Volvo wagon - a radian (both ff and rf fit), and 2 fp boosters. I was also able to fit an infant bucket, a ff radian and a booster. And although it's a tight squeeze, we can also do the radian and boosters in my husband's Civic sedan.

I think I'm one of the few people who actually want my kids to be in the same row. That's what keeping my from trading in my Volvo (I hate how unreliable the electrical system is) for a Mazda 5. Because this car has 3 rows of 2, someone would always have to be alone.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *because* 
I do. I drive an '04 Subaru Outback

I have done:
1. backless booster - Parkway - Radian FF (it's tight)
2. backless booster - Roundabout FF - Radian FF (it's roomy)
3. Parkway - BabyTrend FlexLoc - Radian FF (it's OK)
4. Radian FF - Radian RF - Radian FF (it's perfect)
5. Radian FF - Radian RF - Parkway (it's OK)

I have also subsituted an adult in a belt for the backless booster in #1 and #2. #4 or #5 are our plans for when the baby is born in June when DD will be 6.5 years old and DS will be 3.5 years old and both have been approved by a certified tech.

I have learned a tremendous amount from the www.car-seat.org forums. They also have a huge thread with successful 3-across installations.

I guess it varies by model/year, but there is no way on earth I can get a radian with the middle seatbelt with less than 1" of wiggle room in my '01. Maybe they improved that in other models. Now if they put latch in the middle it'd be great!


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

A friend of ours had to fit her 3 Radians (2 ff, 1 rf) across the back seat of our Honda Fit w/ a few inches to spare on each side.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

we went through this earlier in the year. it's such a pain in the rump! We bought an '05 Toyota Highlander. It's got a 3rd row that seats 2, but i have all three kids in the middle row. for reference, DD1 (5.5 yo) is in a Graco Turbobooster in the middle position, DS (3.5 yo) is in a FF Radian 65 behind the passenger's seat, and the baby is RF in a Radian 65 behind the driver - but i'm the primary driver and i'm short. DH can manage without bumping the carseat but not in his ideal seat position. so if i were tall or DH drove my car more frequently, i'd probably switch the baby and DS. DD1 can buckle and unbuckle herself, and is no longer in a 5 pt harness, so i have her in the center. it's nice to have her next to the baby anyway as she's very helpful. and she and DS get along pretty amicably in the car so there's not a lot of bickering to deal with having them right next to each other.

i personally prefer to have them all in the center row so i can reach back to them to hand them a drink or grab a half-eaten apple or whatever. but i wanted something with a 3rd row partially for when we have visitors so we don't have to take 2 cars, and partially for when the kids get older and aren't as happy sitting so close together, especially on longer trips. but using the third row makes the trunk virtually disappear, and unless you get like a Suburban you're going to find small trunk space in minivans and mid-sized SUV's when the 3rd row is up.

if you are going to use a 3rd row regularly to seat one of your kiddos, i'd suggest getting something with two captain's chairs instead of a bench seat in the middle row. you will lose one seating position, but it makes for much easier access to the third row. with a bench seat, you need to be able to lean the seat forward (much like in a 2-door car) in order to get into the back seat, and that's pretty much impossible if you have a carseat installed on that side. but even if you have two seats side-by-side , the one in the middle position is likely to impede the seats ability to pop forward (it does in my car), and even if it doesn't, you will have to constantly climb over the seat to access the back which is kind of a PITA.

the Ford Freestyle might be a low-priced option for you. i was looking at those before settling on the Highlander. you can often find them with two captain's chairs instead of a center bench, and they are pretty inexpensive used. a friend of mine has one as she's quite happy with it, has 4 kiddos all of whom are in at least a hbb, 2 are in big Britax carseats. i have another friend with a Madza5. it only seats 4 with the two captain's chairs option, though i think there is a bench option too. seriously non-existent trunk with the seats in the back, but she hauls 4 kiddos around in there and likes it a lot. good gas mileage and pretty reasonably priced.


----------



## Thandiwe (May 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiepunk* 
but using the third row makes the trunk virtually disappear, and unless you get like a Suburban you're going to find small trunk space in minivans and mid-sized SUV's when the 3rd row is up.

Actually, with Stow and Go seating in my Dodge Grand Caravan, I have my oldest in the 3rd row latch seat, which allows me to stow the 40% of the 60/40 split seat. Having that stowed, I store my double stroller on top of it. That still leaves a really deep, large trunk in the back. Having Stow and Go really allows for the deep trunk when it's not (fully) in use. My DGC is an '06, so I'd assume that's pretty standard now.


----------



## AAK (Aug 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amylcd* 
We have a 2004 Ford Taurus, which fits 3 carseats perfectly.

Really, we sold our Taurus when we had our third and got a minivan. Now we drive a sequoia and love it.

Actually, though, I think since your kids are in carseats rather than boosters, that you will do better. The reason is that once they are installed, you don't have to try to reach buckles between seats. The kids will use the harnesses.

A friend has a Sedona and loves it--they bought it for the price and while it doesn't have the niceties of some of the other cars, it fits all her kids and a friend safely!

Oh, and if you do the math, you can find out how much more you will spend in gas for the year. I was SHOCKED at how small of a difference it was for me.

Amy


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bens_mommy_2005* 
Actually, with Stow and Go seating in my Dodge Grand Caravan, I have my oldest in the 3rd row latch seat, which allows me to stow the 40% of the 60/40 split seat. Having that stowed, I store my double stroller on top of it. That still leaves a really deep, large trunk in the back. Having Stow and Go really allows for the deep trunk when it's not (fully) in use. My DGC is an '06, so I'd assume that's pretty standard now.

that's definitely a nice feature. i think the OP was looking for slightly older model vehicles, though, due to cost. anyone know if that's an option in any slightly older vehicles?


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
I guess it varies by model/year, but there is no way on earth I can get a radian with the middle seatbelt with less than 1" of wiggle room in my '01. Maybe they improved that in other models. Now if they put latch in the middle it'd be great!

I came here to update a 3rd option in the '04 Subaru Outback and saw this post. The '01 and '04 are the same styling/sizes, I believe, so it really should work. The trick to getting Radians FF with a belt in the car is by twisting the belt stalk up to 3 times. This shortens it and keeps it out of the carseat's frame so you can get it tight. In the center position, you have to twist both the female buckle stalk AND the stalk of the thing that you plug the lap/shoulder combo into. Watch that they don't untwist while the belt still has slack in it. It's a challenge to get it tight (I bloodied more than one knuckle!) but I've had a tech OK both a FF and RF belt installation of a Radian in the center of my car.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I actually managed after an hour and half of struggling to get my radian rfing in the middle of my '01.







But it was a royal PITA! And I managed to do it without having to twist where it came down from the ceiling, but I buckled that part last to get it tight enough.


----------

